# 7-Segment-Anzeige ansteuern mit S7-300



## Matze1992 (10 Juni 2010)

Hallo,


Ich habe den Auftrag eine Schaltung zu entwickeln, mit der ich über die SPS eine 7-Segment-Anzeige ansteuern kann.

In der Schaltung gibt es einen Zähler (Z1) mit dem auf- und abwärts  gezählt wird. Diesen Zählerstand soll ich dann binär aus der SPS (A1.4  - A1.7) auf eine selbst entwickelte Decoder-Platine leiten. 

Kann mir jemand helfen, dass Programm zu schreiben um die Dual-Zahl vom  Zähler auf die Ausgänge zu legen?

Gruß

Matze


----------



## Backdoor (10 Juni 2010)

Morgen,


Hört sich wie ne Schulaufgabe an ?
Lösungsansatz?

Lg


----------



## Matze1992 (10 Juni 2010)

Morgen,

nein ich bin in der Ausbildung (2.Lehrjahr) und unser Ausbilder hat uns diese Aufgabe gegeben, wärend er im Urlaub ist, daher könne wir jetzt keinen fragen, der sich mit der Materie auskennt.

Gibt keinen Lösungsansatz, außer das wir die Aufgabe bis morgen gelößt haben.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## astranik (10 Juni 2010)

Zuerst müsste man wissen, wofür genau die Ausgänge an der selbstgebauten Platine sind, damit man weiß, in welchem Format man die Zählerstand übertragen muss.


----------



## astranik (10 Juni 2010)

Ich denke, das müsste ungefähr so aussehen.



```
L     Z      1
      T     MW     0
 
      U     M      1.0
      =     A      1.4
      U     M      1.1
      =     A      1.5
      U     M      1.2
      =     A      1.6
      U     M      1.3
      =     A      1.7
```


----------



## Matze1992 (10 Juni 2010)

Hey,

ein Ultraherzliches Dankeschön!!!

Funktioniert einwandfrei

Gruß

Matze


----------



## astranik (10 Juni 2010)

Das hier wäre nochmal eine elegantere Lösung.



```
//7-Segment Anzeige ausblenden
      L     AW     0
      L     W#16#FF0F
      UW    
 
//Zählerwert auf A1.4-A1.7 schieben
      L     Z      1
      SLW   4
      OW    
      T     AB    1
```


----------



## Jan (11 Juni 2010)

*Ich glaubs nicht.*



astranik schrieb:


> Ich denke, das müsste ungefähr so aussehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Und ich hab einen riesigen Baustein für eine ähnliche Aufgabe geschrieben.
Es vergeht fast kein Tag an dem ich nicht etwas neues dazulerne.

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Habe gerade gesehen, dass hier vier Bits ausgegeben werden, ich steuer die Segmente direkt an.


----------



## Matze1992 (14 Juni 2010)

Ich würde ja die Segmente direkt ansteuern wenn ich die freien Ausgänge dazu hätte. Da ich aber nur 4 Ausgänge frei habe, blieb mir nur solch eine Lösung. ^^


----------

